# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Light Fixtures

## Salem

Hi, I'm not sure if this question is better placed in the electrical group however I'll try here first. We recently purchased a Steel gable roof patio and are looking forward to getting some nice lighting out there. We've chosed LED spotlights to do the trick. Unfortunately our original intention of mounting the lights on the sides of the patio seems too intense on the eyes and instead have elected to mount them at the peaks of the pergola. The two beams at the peak leave an 8mm gap where I would expet to screw the spotlights into. The builder did a great job building the patio and I'd like to keep the quality going and get these mounted in the centre and not take any shortcuts and off centre the lights out of convenience. Has anyone come up against this scenario in the past and any tips on how to best mount them. I have noted some patio manufacturers seem to have a capping across these beams. Open to any suggestions here. thanks

----------


## Jon

Not sure about the width of the base of your light fitting but could you shape a block of wood to sit in the v and give you a flat horizontal surface to mount to? 
On my pergola of similar design I have a 100watt flood light mounted in one corner at the base of the roof shining up into the apex.  This gives a evenly diffused light over the area but not super bright.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Unfortunately our original intention of mounting the lights on the sides of the patio seems too intense on the eyes

  Can you swivel them upwards to use them as uplighters?

----------


## Salem

> Can you swivel them upwards to use them as uplighters?

  I did try that but it did seem to still catch our eyes a bit. I might have another go at it tonight. We've had it wired to a power lead for the moment so we can get an idea for how it will look without drilling holes unnecessarily. 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## commodorenut

Me personally - I'd be putting them on the top of the horizontal chord, aiming up at the roof.

----------

